# Intel 845

## comdata

I ave a problem with setting up an intel 845 based system

does anybody know where to get a driver?

----------

## dtun3Z

what is your problem?

is it DMA on your hdd`s? if so.. wait for kernel 2.4.20.

----------

## Amorphis

If DMA is the problem take a look here. I had problems with a 845G and DMA and solved it this way:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=47152&highlight=#47152

----------

## Locke

If it's DMA, then follow the above info... if not, please expound.  My 845 works just fine with the built-in drivers.

----------

## comdata

it's not the DMA it is the graphics adapter. Has someone any tips on how to configure it?

----------

## yokem55

Um...well, there isn't an i845g driver in the latest xfree86 (4.2.1) and according to intel, one is coming, but for now you'll just have to use the slow "vesa" driver in your xfree86 config.  Intel's statement is here:

http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/intel845g/linux.htm

----------

## gfunkmonk

Try using the Xfree driver for i810

----------

## comdata

I can't get it beyond 640x480 because the kernel doesn't switch to more

----------

## comdata

lately with an update from dell and kernel 2.4.20, Xfree 4.2.1 it functions

----------

## pjp

Moved from DE.

I'm not certain, but I'm pretty sure there are some threads addressing graphics using Intel 845.

----------

